# This weeks TUG Article - Marketplace Sales and Rental factoids!



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2013)

So ive been tinkering around with this for awhile now, and am putting together a page that will let us track the top 25 resorts listed, sold, and rented on TUG going back to 2008 when the marketplace went live.

Im compiling the data as we speak, and should have it ready for the newsletter this week =)

Just a few neat tidbits sofar:

The most LISTED rentals on TUG are in MEXICO...by a HUGE margin.  nearly 2 to 1 over 2nd place (usa west)

The most LISTED resales on TUG are in USA WEST...by a huge margin...nearly 2 to 1 over 2nd place (which is oddly, Florida gulf coast - Orlando...Mexico comes in 3rd)


(note the above are totals from 2008 to now...the article will have breakdowns for each year)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2013)

Also oddly enough, the royal sands tops the list for most listed in both resales...and rentals...which I found interesting.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2013)

and it is now live

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


----------

